# Rare chance I'm pregnant but I think I see a line



## SparkyMum

I'm an egg donor (UK), I donated eggs for the second time to the same couple (USA) on the 30th July. I had to have my copper coil / IUD removed a week prior to the procedure. During this times we dtd once and used a condom. The eggs were retrieved with no issues (not contaminated/fertilised). They only saw 5 on my scans leading up to the donation but they got 6 which is like a whole carton right?

My period was due a few days ago, it's late. I was expecting my body to do a bit of a funky reset this cycle due to all the fertility and ovulation control treatments.

We dtd twice after the donation, but one time the condom came off part way through which we noticed and sorted out. We haven't used them in a good 15 years as I've always been on a longer term birth control method.

Logically speaking, they should have got all of my eggs, however if they missed an entire follicle on the many intrusive scans then it's entirely possible they missed another hidden away, she did say she was struggling to get a good angle for my left side. ‍

As the week and over has gone by, I thought my symptoms would fade as the fertility meds left my system, sore breasts, acne, leg cramps etc (I get super restless legs during all of my pregnancies from day 1)

It's entirely possible my cycle has been thrown but I wasn't sure what pain relief I could take in case I *was* pregnant. I took a test so we didn't have to worry and wonder but it didn't help lol.

I think it could be a shadow line but I have never had one before. Can someone tell me either way what they think please? I'll be retesting in a few days either way to be sure. Pic isn't as clear irl but they never are tbh!

Thanks everyone x

EDIT: 
Different brand of early one and a digi. Faint line on the early again but not as dark as the last one and digi says negative. If still no period another 3 days late i'll take the other two tests again (i got multipacks) Two new pics added x


----------



## doggylover

I definitely see a line there. But hard to tell if it’s got colour or not. I think you should try another test, maybe a digi to help clear up confusion. 

And what a great thing to do to donate your eggs. Making another set of people in to parents is an amazing gift.


----------



## SparkyMum

doggylover said:


> I definitely see a line there. But hard to tell if it’s got colour or not. I think you should try another test, maybe a digi to help clear up confusion.
> 
> And what a great thing to do to donate your eggs. Making another set of people in to parents is an amazing gift.

Thanks for commenting on the result and the donation too! They had a girl the first time, hopefully they will get themselves a baby brother or sister soon! FX :)


----------



## tdog

I also definitely see a line there I would try a different brand also as frer have had a bad rep lately, and what an awesome woman you are for donating your eggs I've thought of doing that also and looked into it but never got round to it xx


----------



## SparkyMum

tdog said:


> I also definitely see a line there I would try a different brand also as frer have had a bad rep lately, and what an awesome woman you are for donating your eggs I've thought of doing that also and looked into it but never got round to it xx

Thank you so much! Ah I never knew about FRER, I've always used them! I will get a different brand, maybe a clear blue digi? If those are ok atm? Xx


----------



## CC94

I totally see it and this LO was conceived within a week or two of mirena IUD (though not copper) falling out x


----------



## SparkyMum

CC94 said:


> I totally see it and this LO was conceived within a week or two of mirena IUD (though not copper) falling out x

Thanks for your reply, and congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

There's definitely a line there!


----------



## Jules8

I see a good line


----------



## SparkyMum

Different brand of early one and a digi. Faint line on the early again but not as dark as the last one and digi says negative. If still no period another 3 days late i'll take the other two tests again (i got multipacks)


----------



## Pot_pie

Looks good to me!


----------



## JessaBear36

I see lines on all tests . I say positive hun.


----------



## tdog

SparkyMum said:


> Different brand of early one and a digi. Faint line on the early again but not as dark as the last one and digi says negative. If still no period another 3 days late i'll take the other two tests again (i got multipacks)
> 
> View attachment 1085832
> View attachment 1085833

The clear blue line I definitely see that as for digi I think you'd need a bit more hcg for it to say is that the weeks indicator one? I'd say they arw positive tho xx


----------



## doggylover

That’s annoying to see lines but get a not pregnant ](*,) 

do keep us updated!


----------



## Sander

Did the condom break? That would be one determined baby! Haha. I definitely see lines, I’d be surprised if they weren’t legitimate!

edit: sorry I see now that it came off. Even so! Must have been meant to be :p


----------



## SparkyMum

Sander said:


> Did the condom break? That would be one determined baby! Haha. I definitely see lines, I’d be surprised if they weren’t legitimate!
> 
> edit: sorry I see now that it came off. Even so! Must have been meant to be :p

Lmao no it made me laugh! Eggs removed and a condom and it's still determined!

The condom came off inside me but before he 'finished' *facepalm* we noticed, sorted it out, bagged back up and carried on. We're troopers haha! :roll:


----------



## SparkyMum

See with the meds messing my cycle, I could either be 4 days late or not due for another 3 days :shrug:
My period app keeps buzzing at me telling me to confirm cycle day 1 but at the same time I only 'ovulated'/donated on the 30th. I have no idea. Usually have a 29d cycle. Thanks for all of your input it's so nice to not be battling in my own head. I said to hubby i'd retest monday but until then I am so unsettled!


----------



## Sander

You have great willpower lol, I would be testing every few hours :rofl:


----------



## SparkyMum

I would if I could afford it! I just read that it could well be the fertility meds giving a false positive so we will see ‍♀️


----------



## JessaBear36

SparkyMum said:


> I would if I could afford it! I just read that it could well be the fertility meds giving a false positive so we will see ‍♀️

Yes certain fertility meds give false positives on hpts good luck hope you get the outcome you want. Keep us posted. 
:flower:


----------



## SparkyMum

I got a total negative this morning!
:bfn:
Had to throw it out before getting a pic because my daughter was in close proximity!

I spoke to the clinic and they said my period would be pushed back to 14 days after the donation roughly (14th August) x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Sander

How are things going?


----------

